# Audeo's Banana Bread with a twist.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 12, 2005)

1# Take one recipe - Audeo's Banana Bread, add 2 extra tbs sugar, 3/4 cup fresh blueberries and an extra tbs. cooking oil.  Bake like normal.

2# Add 2 tbs cocoa powder to the original recipe.

3# Top original recipe with stabilized whipped cream frosting.

4#  Eat a larger-than-usual piece after nuking, with a good peanut butter spread over it.

Audeo;  If you're lurking out there, your banana bread recipe is the best I've had.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't tired of it either, Goodweed!  In fact, it's been a couple weeks since I've made it and I have quite a craving for it again.  I think I'll try one of your variations, too!  I've already done your "eat a larger-than-usual piece" a lot!


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2005)

love the idea of peanut butter... oh man i will definately have to try that!!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it was GB who put chocolate chips in it once, too.  Imagine that topped with peanut butter! Mmmmmmm


----------

